# Pedigree - Which bloodlines?



## Arkangel_BE (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi,

2 years ago i bought a german shepherd from the breeder "von der friesenklippe" in eastern germany. 
Now when i look better at the pedigree i see some DDR dogs in the pedigree.
I just like to know if anyone can tell if the pedigree is like 100% DDR bloodline or is combination with czech lines or anything else.

i only know to say that i recognize DDR on the number on the pedigree  
and i think that lots of ddr dogs are imported to SZ so that u dont see it so easily anymore.

http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=680765&p=6-generation-pedigreehttp://www.pedigreedatabase.com/german_shepherd_dog/dog.html?id=680765&p=6-generation-pedigree


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Almost all German working lines, just a few DDR dogs back a few generations.

Nice pedigree, though! Where are our pictures!


----------



## Arkangel_BE (Apr 21, 2012)

So the others are "western germany" lines then? or just not specified as ddr lines or not?

are there any dogs in it why u tell me that it's a nice pedigree? 
She is a "solid" black dog, she got brown hair between her toes.

Here is an old picture of her:


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

She's beautiful. 

Her pedigree includes some top workingline dogs--

Kammberg is a top working kennel that has produced some excellent competition dogs and top police dogs. 

Going up the fatherline, Tay vd Dollenweise is a less-frequently seen 3/4 brother to the famous producer, Yoschy vd Dollenweise, going back through the famous producer Timmy vd BN, out of the also famous and hugely influential Fero.

Groll vd Herkulesblick is an excellent dog to see in a pedigree--an HGH dog out of the influential Urs. Dreschler v Warnautal is one of the top Greif sons, although less frequently seen than some of the others--so I like the diversity there.

Falk vd Wolfen is one of the top producing sport dogs of the past decade--his great-grandfather Neumann's Janko is a DDR dog.

Aly v Vordsteinwald is one of the top Troll vd BN sons, and he's a known hip producer.

And the Maineche dogs are solid working dogs and good to see in a pedigree.

On the dam's side, there is linebreeding on Troll and Torro Koerbelbach, strong German working dogs, bringing hardness and fight drive. 

Dasty vd Gries is another top working dog, also bringing hardness.

The breeder's females are all along the bottom of the pedigree--so this is his own bloodline that he has spent years and generations producing. Here is where you see the DDR come in--specifically, the DDR dogs in this pedigree are:

Ohra vh Ambi--all the dogs behind her are DDR -- 5 geneneration pedigree for V Ohra von der Ambi - German Shepherd Dog

Fanta vd Freisenklippe -- she is 3/4 DDR -- her father's fatherline goes back to German show/conformation lines. The rest of Fanta's ancestors are DDR.

Is it the most amazing pedigree in the universe... no. 

But it is a very nice pedigree, full of very good dogs, and should have produced handsome, well-structured dogs with plenty of strength of character, physical soundness, and ample drive to work with.


----------



## Arkangel_BE (Apr 21, 2012)

ok thank you for your explanation. i really appreciate it


----------



## vomlittlehaus (Aug 24, 2010)

She looks just like my bitch....all black with brown between the toes...probably because of the heavy west german line influence in her pedigree


----------



## Ace952 (Aug 5, 2010)

Great breakdown Christine


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

I agree with ACE....great breakdown!!


----------

